# Echolot zum Auswerfen



## Tommy-Boy (4. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

entweder finde ich die passenden Suchbegriffe nicht oder es gibt noch keinen 
Thread.

Ich war demletzt am Wasser, und da kam ein Kollege mit einer fetten Rute, dicker Schnur und so 'nem Gelben Mini-Bötchen dran. Das war dann, wie sich schnell herausstellte, ein Funk-Echolot zum Auswerfen. 'Schnick-Schnack', dachte ich mir, und habe ein bissl damit rumgespielt. Wassertiefen wurden recht genau angezeigt, habe ich mit Ausloten nachgeprüft. Plötzlich hat das Ding Fische angezeigt, ich dann direkt mal mit der passenden Tiefe an die entsprechende Stelle geworfen. *zack*, Biss, Fang (vorher lief die ganze Zeit gar nix). Ob Zufall oder nicht, das hat mich dann halt schon beeindruckt.

Frage: Taugen die Dinger was? Falls ja, auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten? Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung damit?

Gruß und danke schon mal vorab für die Infos,
Tom


----------



## esox_105 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum Auswerfen*

So ein Teil heist Smartcast.


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum Auswerfen*

bei Askari gibts da welche von im shop ...
heißen smartcast ....
ob die was taugen is die andere Frage - hab damit keine Erfahrungen,
denke aber um ne Scharkante vom Ufer aus zu finden vielleicht ganz brauchbar ....


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum Auswerfen*

Moin Moin ,
 wollte son Teil für´s BB haben  aber mein Händler meines Vertrauen und ich vertrauen ihn echt :q , hat mit abgeraten . Lieber ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben und was richtiges kaufen sacht er 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tommy-Boy (5. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum Auswerfen*

Moinsen!

Das Problem ist halt, dass an den meisten Gewässern, wo ich angle, nur vom Ufer aus geangelt werden darf. Daher habe ich oft keine Möglichkeit, ein normales Echolot zu benutzen. Da finde ich ein Smartcast schon eine nette Alternative.


----------



## elbfänger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum Auswerfen*

Hab den Smartcast dieses Jahr als Prämie bekommen. Habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Will ihn aber demnächst testen. Kann dir dann berichten ;-)


----------



## HsPray (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum Auswerfen*

Hallo

Mal ne frage.Wenn man das Teil so Tuned wie öfters hier beschriebne ? könnte man damit am Rhein bei starker strömung auch einen kleineren Radius um die Packlage herum ausloten ? mir geht es um vertiefungen und Wassertiefe nicht um die Fischanzeige.

Is das teil stark genug um die Starke strömung zu durchdringen ?

MFG 

Thomas


----------



## Hohenloher (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum Auswerfen*

Hi, benutze auch den Smartcast und das Ding funktioniert einwandrei vom Boot vom Ufer,hatte es auch schon auf der Ostsee eingesetzt und wir hatten damit erfolg


----------

